# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Lista de Peixes, Corais e Anémonas

## Tiago Sousa

Boas, numa pesquisa pela net, encontrei este site, só e pena estar em Frances, mas da para perceber, e tem quase tudo, incluindo dificuldade de criação, iluminação e compatibilidade.

http://www.recif-france.com/Database/index.htm#A

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Bom site.
Já o adicionei aos Favoritos.
Cumprimentos,
Melo Ribeiro

----------


## Gil Miguel

Muito bom o site Obrigado Tiago
 :Smile:  quem nao gostar de frances use o tradutor do google  :Smile:

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Eu achei bastante interessante, porque apesar de não ter todo os peixes e corais que existe, fala dos mais conhecidos, e que todos temos no aquario, dai ter posto aqui, porque de certeza que a muita gente aqui, na mesma situação que eu, que não conhece muitos peixes de que as pessoas as vezes falam.
Muito obrigado.
Abraço

----------


## Miguel Martins

muito fixe sempre da pra dar uma vista de olhos antes de se comprar algo assim sempre estamos mais dentro do assunto do que estamos a comprar bom topic 
obrigado Tiago Sousa

cumps
Miguel M.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Atentamente,

----------

